# Opinions Of The Tank....



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

So what does everyone think?? In the middle of the rocks that will fill up with clover (again thanks ryan).. I was thinkn about putting some hair grass on both the sides of the rocks and try to get it to fill in. If anyone has some that they want to get rid of PM me. Sorry for the spots on the glass i will get them clean..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks good man, planted tanks rock..
What do you have in there?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

In the middle is Bronze wendtii, and green wendtii with clover.. I really dont know what all the other ones are. I have some crypts in there.. I saw the word crypt and said i want that one because I knew that they was pretty easy to grow.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks great! Can't wait to see them grow out, it's going to look awesome.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Do you think it would look alright with the hair grass on the sides??


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

If you can get it to grow...E. tennelus micro would look just as good, if not better, and fill in faster.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I would place those rocks further to the back because they are the biggest rocks in the tank. I would also reverse the angle of small rocks. I feel it gives more depth when it is wider in the front and narrow in the back. But it still looks fine its just me being nit picky.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

i think it looks great!

but then again all i have is sand in my tank :laugh:


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Those rocks are going to come out. I forgot to take them out before I added the fish. I will do that when I do a water change today. Still kinda fightn the diatoms but they are gettin better. Been doin one big water change and 2 smaller a week.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I made all the changes that was brought up and like it more.. Thanks ryan..

One question though.. Those stem plants (on the left) all the of the leaves seem to be falling off of the bottom of them. Would it be alright to cut the tops off and replant plant them?? I dont wanna do it and then find out that I actually killed them.. The tops of them are doing really great in my tank.. The tops are actully not letting any of the bottom get any light..


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

lo4life said:


> I made all the changes that was brought up and like it more.. Thanks ryan..
> 
> One question though.. Those stem plants (on the left) all the of the leaves seem to be falling off of the bottom of them. Would it be alright to cut the tops off and replant plant them?? I dont wanna do it and then find out that I actually killed them.. The tops of them are doing really great in my tank.. The tops are actully not letting any of the bottom get any light..


lets see a close up


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks good man!!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

My only suggestion is dont make it look man made. Get rid of those line of rocks. Pile them or just randomly drop them in if your going for a natural look. Other than lloks like a good start. Oh nm you said your takign the rocks out so in that case.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

^ I am going to plant grass to the left and right and i want something in between the grass and clover. The rocks that I took out was the rocks that was circled in the picture.

I will get a pic today.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Well here are the pics of the plants in question.. I trimmed the roots off of them.. The actual stem its self was throwin off a TON of roots and most of them was turing brown so I cut them off and threw them out.. The first pic is of the corner and all the plants.. The second is of the bottoms of them. When I first got them there was leaves clear to the sand.. So the question is cut them off near all the new growth and let them root again or leave them be??


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

if it is the red plant you can for sure cut them and they will grow back. In-fact I recommend you cut them to double your stock and make a thicker forest back there.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Alright. Thanks!


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

ryanimpreza said:


> if it is the red plant you can for sure cut them and they will grow back. In-fact I recommend you cut them to double your stock and make a thicker forest back there.


Agreed...

Not to sound like a brown noser, but I like Ryan's idea about the rock placement as well..... it would give a little more depth perception


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Already done Rocco


----------

